# 4CRS 2010 Gear and Boat Swap



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Come join us on May 1st and 2nd at the newly remodeled and expanded 4Corners Riversports for our annual Gear and Boat Swap! Sale starts at 9am.
10-50% off all new gear storewide plus tons of killer deals on used gear. 

Used gear check-in will be on Friday, April 30 from 9am - 7pm & Saturday May 1st from 7 - 8am. Please fill out and bring the online waiver form with your gear when you drop it off. 

For those of you who cannot make the sale, give us a call on Saturday or Sunday at 1-800-4Corners to ask about our deals on new and used gear. 

See you Saturday!


----------

